
Show HN: Quillbot's Summarizer brings AI research to users - dsilin
https://quillbot.com/summarize
======
rg93
The summarizer is actually really intelligent. It will rewrite some sections
of the text (although subtly) in natural ways. Definitely an abstractive
summarizer

